# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Fan makes loud buzzing noise

## peperomia

My Lemur Ultra Thin is about a year old. The fan has always been quite loud and run much more than I expected. I mostly just ignored it. Lately, however, the fan sometimes makes a loud buzzing sound when it really gets going. It seems to be happening more and more often. I have been quite careful with this laptop, always transporting it in a well cushioned bag and it's never had any serious bumps. Any idea how to make it stop making such a horrible sound? My officemates may murder me if I don't fix it...

----------


## DS McGuire

I would just get it fixed, call the company or something.

----------


## peperomia

Any idea how to get in touch with system76 not by phone?

Calling system76 is difficult because of their hours and my work schedule. I tried to use their support system a few times after logging into my account on system76.com, but got internal system errors each time I tried to submit my problem. And the only email I can find on their website is for press inquiries...

----------


## ghostwriter1cq

Hello, mine did the same thing and my son found a bad strip of ram and pulled it out - now my computer is working again.

----------


## perspectoff

You found a bad strip of ham in your laptop?

Fans are the major cause of computer noise. Most often they just need to be replaced.

I have replaced keyboards, memory, screen hinges, fans, hard drives, and CD drives on my laptops.

(If you have kids you will find that their laptop components need replacing even more often than those of your own computer.)

Fortunately, most laptops have repair instructions online. Otherwise, just take it to a computer store. Fan replacement is a common thing.

----------


## peperomia

System76 sent me a new fan and installing it fixed the problem!

----------

